# 2004 Spec-V...HELP ME read these codes



## SpecVPlz (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey guys,

So the Sentra is finally all back together and running (was in a crash). Only problem is theres an idle bounce. I brought it to my friend and he grabbed these codes. He wasn't sure what they could be. He was thinking a vacumme leak. The car idles (bounces) between 1000 and 2500. Any idea guys? Thanks in advance





































I was told theres a procedure to "re-learn" the idle but I had no luck. Also if the one code is to re-learn the idle...what does code P1065 mean?

Thanks all.

ps-the car is a 2004 Spec-V (Manual)


----------



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

SpcVPlz,

The code P1065 pertains to the ECM Power Supply Heater. This means that there is an open wire in the circuit feeding power to the ECM or the ECM itself is bad and needs to be replaced. FYI- the ECM is part code #22611 in this '04 Spec-V engine diagram

Let me know if you need help with anything else man! :cheers:


----------



## SpecVPlz (Mar 24, 2011)

techtalk said:


> SpcVPlz,
> 
> The code P1065 pertains to the ECM Power Supply Heater. This means that there is an open wire in the circuit feeding power to the ECM or the ECM itself is bad and needs to be replaced. FYI- the ECM is part code #22611 in this '04 Spec-V engine diagram
> 
> Let me know if you need help with anything else man! :cheers:


Thanks for the reply. Is there a easy way to figure out which is which? Wether its a wire or a bad ECM?
The car was in an front end accident. Part of the front clip needed to be replaced. Airbags never deployed. Heres a picture of the car before fixing








heres a pic of all parts on before it was painted








Parts that were replaced were driverside front clip, headlights, radiator, fender, hood and thats it. 

I honestly have no idea why these codes are coming up after the accident when before the accident they were not there.

Before the accident the Service Engine light was not on but now it is(due to the codes)

Is it possible that the ECM got damaged? I would say no since it looks like its under the dash.


----------

